# Lake Ashtabula Fishing Derby



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

28th Annual Lake Ashtabula Barnes County Wildlife Federation Fishing Derby in Sibley, ND 
Saturday, January 15, 2011 from noon to 3:00 p.m.

If ice is favorable, we will allow you to drive on, drill your own holes, set up and immediately return to shore parking.

$2400 GUARANTEED PRIZE MONEY
Need not be present for ticket prizes
ENTRY TICKET DRAWING
1st ~ $300.00
2nd ~ $200.00
3rd ~ $100.00

Must be present for random drawings & fish prizes
PERCH
1st ~ $300.00
2nd ~ $200.00
3rd ~ $100.00

NORTHERN
1st ~ $300.00
2nd ~ $200.00
3rd ~ $100.00

WALLEYE
1st ~ $300.00
2nd ~ $200.00
3rd ~ $100.00

You can register on Saturday or PRE-REGISTER AT:
Bay Shore City Side, Cenex, Skippers
L & H Shoe Shop, Northwestern Industries,
Kelly's Crossing or Brothers III

ENTRY FEES
$10.00 per person per hole
(4 limit)

LISTEN TO.....KOVC 1490 for weather related details or call Jay Holm @ 490-1293 or Jill Chirstensen @ 845-2087 or 845-2378

Official Rules and Regulations
1. Officials and judges decisions are final.
2. All entrants at Derby must follow ND Game & Fish regulations and
carry a legal ND fishing license.
3. ALL FISH PRIZES WILL BE PAID-If fish prizes are not caught, drawings will be held
at Skipper's & The Fish Tank, Sibley, ND, after derby from entrants in attendance.
4. DERBY FISHING IN DESIGNATED AREA - SIBLEY CROSSING!
5. Registration ends at 1:00 pm. NO ENTRIES ALLOWED ON ICE AFTER 1:00 PM.
6. One raffle/entry ticket per person on ice for door prizes.
7. Officials will drill holes for those that don't have augers.
8. PORTABLE HOUSES, HEATERS & DEPTH FINDERS ARE ALLOWED!
9. Houses, containers, etc. will be checked upon entry and at random by judges discretion.
10. NO LINES IN WATER PRIOR TO DERBY - 12 NOON.
11. LAKE ACCESS only from designated area - Sibley Crossing West Side.
12. Parking available on lake shoreline at accesses or in lots west on main road.
Shuttles will be available from west lots.
13. Fish must be brought in immediately after catching for weigh-in. We encourage
you to release a fish that you feel will not be in the prize category. 14 inch minimum for walleyes.
14. All fish will become property of BCWF.
*Exempt: whoppers will be held until the end of Derby if owners wish to have them mounted.
15. FISH PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED ACCORDING TO TIME & WEIGHT!
16. Need not be present for $10 ticket prizes.......$300, $200, $100.
17. Must be present for FISH prizes & random drawings.
18. NO LITTERING!!
19. Any UNSPORTSMAN-LIKE BEHAVIOR will constitute disqualification & an escort off of
the fishing area.
20. NO GLASS CONTAINERS ON THE ICE!


----------

